# Peugeot Hymer Camp 55 for sale in Crete



## manvan (Jun 23, 2010)

I am interested in selling my UK registered motorhome (1990) in Crete to any locals or UK citizens who are here or might consider driving back to the UK. It is in excellent condition and if you can send me an email, I can email you back a Word file with pics and description. Apologies for the weblink that did not work before.

(E10,600)


----------



## Danumlad (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there is the camper van still for sale ? if so could you send me some details many thanks 

Garry


----------

